# Camskill Tyres - anyone used them?



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I am after a set of 2 new tyres for my 170bhp Audi A4.

The rears are fine and are sporting Falken Ziex ZE912 with plenty of tread. However, the fronts need doing and are sporting Fullway 158 (which are god awful in the rain where they wheelspin like mad). I should have changed them a while back but they had plenty of tread so I kept them on.

I am looking at getting two Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 2's which are the best tyres for an Audi A4 according to tyrereviews.co.uk.

The cheapest I've found are at Camskill which come in at £114 each. Has anyone used Camskill and are they reliable? I have my own fitters so just need the tyres really.

http://www.camskill.co.uk/m61b2324s..._F1_Asymmetric_2_-_225_40R18_92Y_XL_TL_/RS_GB


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

yea used them before. quick postage and good communication too!


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

jbguitarking said:


> yea used them before. quick postage and good communication too!


This ^^


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have found of late small independents are better on price tried all the online ones Black Circles etc often no local company to fit with voucher if fitting included and if use another company they will charge you more to fit if you don't buy from them.


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

I used camskill last week because I needed 2 new front tyres. I bought two Vredestine Ultrac Sessanta's.

Camskill were the cheapest, and I had them the next day delivered by 8:00am. Very quick easy service.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks.

They seemed really cheap against Blackcircles so I thought they may be a bit lax in their customer service and delivery.

I'll order them tonight.:thumb:


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Also expect to recieve a lot of automated emails!

I had 5 automatic emails from them in total, giving me details on every single stage of the order.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

i have used them,everything went to plan and will use again no probs:thumb:

i also am looking at changing wheels and had a recent look at them and quite a few others and for 18 inch,they were the best i seen again

just don't buy falken 452s,there garbage :wall:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> i have used them,everything went to plan and will use again no probs:thumb:
> 
> i also am looking at changing wheels and had a recent look at them and quite a few others and for 18 inch,they were the best i seen again
> 
> just don't buy falken 452s,there garbage :wall:


I was considering the Falken 452s. 

With the wheelspinning in the wet, I just want the best possible tyres on the front and the Goodyear F1's are supposed to be brilliant. But then again, any tyre will be better than the Fullways I have on at the moment.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

hotwaxxx said:


> I was considering the Falken 452s.
> 
> With the wheelspinning in the wet, I just want the best possible tyres on the front and the Goodyear F1's are supposed to be brilliant. But then again, any tyre will be better than the Fullways I have on at the moment.


:lol: no way,honestly there pretty poor in the wet and there nearly new still,i only bought them as folks on here raved about them, bad move me listening:wall:

the goodyears get so much better reviews i had seen too,but cost was a big factor for me at the time,is it not fullruns you mean??


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yeh used them a few times, stick the goodyears on the rears by the way.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

pretty good service... pirelli p6000's are great all year round


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

M4D YN said:


> i have used them,everything went to plan and will use again no probs:thumb:
> 
> i also am looking at changing wheels and had a recent look at them and quite a few others and for 18 inch,they were the best i seen again
> 
> just don't buy falken 452s,there garbage :wall:


452's are awesome had them on the bmw in 19inch size friggin amazing pretty decent on track.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Mehan said:


> pretty good service... pirelli p6000's are great all year round


My patents focus has these on and they are very noisy


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> 452's are awesome had them on the bmw in 19inch size friggin amazing pretty decent on track.


well mr,you were one of the ravers if i remember right and have known me a while now and know i drive a lot,both van and car and will never ever buy these again,pretty mad in how opinions vary eh,i have them on 19s and i'd be better way snidders on it in the wet


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> yeh used them a few times, stick the goodyears on the rears by the way.


I thought the new tyres should go on the front as its a FWD car. Or am I wrong?


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

hotwaxxx said:


> I am after a set of 2 new tyres for my 170bhp Audi A4.
> 
> The rears are fine and are sporting Falken Ziex ZE912 with plenty of tread. However, the fronts need doing and are sporting Fullway 158 (which are god awful in the rain where they wheelspin like mad). I should have changed them a while back but they had plenty of tread so I kept them on.
> 
> ...


Hi, I've used Camskill before for Vredesteins (Sportracs and Ultracs). Camskill were very good on price and delivery and I'd recommend them. Only down side now is the local fitters seem to have cottoned on and now charge £15+ per tyre for fitting which can wipe out any savings. Still, can't always get Vreds easily and I do like them......


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Used them last week, can't fault them personally.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

hotwaxxx said:


> I thought the new tyres should go on the front as its a FWD car. Or am I wrong?


New tyres should go on the rear regardless of which wheels are driven.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> i have used them,everything went to plan and will use again no probs:thumb:
> 
> i also am looking at changing wheels and had a recent look at them and quite a few others and for 18 inch,they were the best i seen again
> 
> just don't buy falken 452s,there garbage :wall:


They're fine on the zed and i'd use them again as an everyday tyre.

What would you recommend in their place? Vreds are a bit better, but ps2s are the only tyres i'd really see the point in over the fk452s, but at 300 vs 150 a corner, it's just not worth it on a daily.

Imho the ze912s are garbage though.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Used them for the first time last week , ace service and got my local garage to fit them for 15 quid a tyre , this was still cheaper than black circles and my tyres

Will be using them from now on


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

used them for the first time two weeks ago. promised next day delivery, didn't arrive. phoned and told they were not in stock. why sell something you don't have, and state next day delivery. ?


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah Camskill is a very good place and trusted! I've always used them as can never find anywhere thats cheaper. You get the odd site thats a few £ cheaper but is it worth it when you have a trusted site.....


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Can't fault 912's on my car easily as good as the toyo's they replaced, also 452's were fine on my old m3, would have falkens on any car, regardless of what all the haters think


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Just taken a look at their site for prices on tyres & they do seem very reasonable - I will certainly use them when I need new tyres.

In comparison with Kwik-Rob....errrr I meant Kwik-Fit, Camskill are significantly cheaper.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I've been using Camskill for all my tyres, and tyres for my mothers car, for years. Top prices and always been great service to me


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

The only place I've used for the past 5 years. Thumbs up!


----------



## FocusST (Mar 20, 2013)

When I bought tyres for my ST I used bes4tyres online. Camskill is good but organsing the fitting is hassle unless you know someone.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I got my contisportcontact 5 from then about 6 weeks ago. delivery was excellent and they were dirt cheap in comparison.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Been using them for years, only place I get my tyres. Just don't expect fast delivery, even on their " in stock and same day dispatch' items.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Lots of thread reviving these days. 

Used Camskill the other week and they were the best price and delivered on time.


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Camskill are brilliant! Great prices, quick delivery and the customer service over the phone is brilliant too.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Used Camskill lots of times never had a problem.


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

as above , used them loads and never any problems , customer service is top notch too!


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

SteveyG said:


> New tyres should go on the rear regardless of which wheels are driven.


Personally I'd rather have the new, grippy tyres on the front where the steering and braking are happening.


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

PeteT said:


> Personally I'd rather have the new, grippy tyres on the front where the steering and braking are happening.


Supposedly you're supposed to put them on the rear... I don't remember the exact reason behind it but I was told on numerous occasions as to why.

EDIT: Check out the video... http://www.etyres.co.uk/flashmovies/new-tyres-rear-etyres.htm

EDIT2: I'm usually finding myself putting new tyres on the front (they 1st wear out quicker than the rears and 2nd, are shallower than the rears)

Regarding Camskill, its easier for me to get a set of tyres whether it be A539's for the Mini or T1-R's for the Escort/Focus and get them fitted than to find someone who can source/locate them for me.

Their delivery times are mental too! (as in short)...


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Another user of Camskill here. Used them a few times. Never had any issues. Prices - a lot cheaper then anywhere else. They arrive quickly as well. Agreed with the amount of emails that they send but it's good to know that they keep their customers informed.

I've just bought two front new tyres for the Focus. I got a pair of Uniroyal Rainsport tyres which are very good in the wet especially. Have had them before on my old car and they grip very well. The best tyres I've had in the wet and they have high reviews for this especially and they've very good in the dry too.


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Used them when I had problems with supply for a Smart car from other Internet based suppliers . No hesitation recommending them easy transaction and if I remember I think they were also the cheapest option


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes. Very good prices and service.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I got mine from allnewtyres.co.uk . Free next day delivery.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

new tyres to rear to help stop any oversteer,
average joe can usualy handle understeer,but not oversteer,


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Never found CamSkill able to beat Oponeo.co.uk for price in the last 3 sets I've bought. One set was trackday tyres.

Delivery is seriously quick and normally shipped from Germany. Few friends have started using Oponeo as well.


----------

